# Is IUI worth a go with high FSH?



## bee purple (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello,

Does anyone have any success stories of IUI with high FSH? Mine has fluctuated between 9 and 12, and I have had 3 failed IVFs. 
If you've had a positive, was it with stimulated IUI, clomid or natural cycle?

I can't do any more IVF for a while because of work and don't mind having lots of goes at IUI cos it just seems less traumatic and a lot cheaper!

Any advice would be great ladies! x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Not sure on the FSH but I guess if you're after 3 follicles at the maximum & you've produced that you should be ok. The stat for success are better with a stim cycle than a natural one by about double so with a high FSH I personally wouldn't risk wasting an IUI on a natural one. It's basically the same procedure as for IVF except that most clinics don't down reg & obviously there would be no EC & ET.

I've never been told what my FSH was, last lot of bloods done 4 years ago at aged 39 but I guess it wouldn't be so great now. I think I would do one & see how you respond & how you feel about that form of tx whilst taking the advice of a Cons who knows your case specifically 

Good luck hon


----------



## bee purple (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, Professor Waffle.  We had an appointment at a clinic today and were advised to do stimulated cycles, but doing daily injections doesn't seem much different from IVF so I'm not sure whether I want to go for it. I hate it when I can't decide on a plan of action! 

All the best to you too x


----------

